# Need potential adopters!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

As many of you know I rescued this darling little Dumbo Double Rex baby named Pixie...she was in a dark tiny breeder rack with 4 huge males.

Anyway I had thought she was also a male...but its looking more & more obvious that she is indeed female. I'm thinking rather than put her thru a serious operation [i know it has its benefits, but still its a hefty procedure for such a small lil baby] I should let her go to a loving safe new home.

Its going to be hard on me & I will be picky...I would rather it be someone whose a regular on here & has the time & space for her. I want to see updates on her!!!
You must have other female companions for her or be willing to adopt her & a little friend [i will find her a friend at my work, they have plenty of baby females who deserve loving homes & would be a great cagemate for her...would probably be best as they'll be the same age & easier to introduce to older females] also NO MALES [unless neutered]...I really don't want to have to worry about her ever having an 'oops' litter...another big reason I am looking into rehoming her.

I will probably be keeping her another couple of weeks, shes still very young & needs to gain some weight on her...she also has some wounds that I am treating [probably from the big males pushing her around!] & of course I am clinging onto the teeniest bit of hope that shes a he who is just a late bloomer  she is SOOOO adorable!!! Can you blame me?

Anyway...I am located in Northern California...I will disclose my exact location in a PM if I feel you could be a good potential new rat mama/papa for her 
Please tell me about yourself & your current ratties, your cage situation, living situation etc. etc. the more info you can give me.. the better!

Here are her piccies...have already posted them twice on the forum...but hey ;D


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Also should add that if she doesn't find a home or if you end up adopting her & for whatever reason it doesn't work out...I will gladly take her back/keep her! I took her in therefore I accept that responsibility of keeping her safe


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aw I'd scoop her up in a second if I could, but I've got boys and I'm nowhere near you. Too bad because those ears are irresistible! I hope everything works out for you and little Pixie.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I wish! She's so beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

She is isn't she? So unique...its really hard...but I feel like looking for potential adopters is a good idea at this point. I will be able to get her spayed if I have to, but to me it just seems so risky. So if somebody can give her an amazing home & keep me updated on her progress without her having to undergo surgery...I think that would be best for her. Of course deep down I am REALLY hoping she's a boy...just hiding it really well, lmao!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Also another thing I forgot to mention...her adoption is free to a good home & so will a cage mate if you need me to get one for her


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awe! Those big ears, she's absolutely stunning!! Darn, I wish I were closer. Otherwise I would take her from you!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Happy to report she found a home!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome!!! Great News!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup shes going to be treated like the little princess she is!...miss her tho


----------

